# Potted bee plants



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

it's going to be hard to hold honey bees interest with one plant. they will often pass over a " preferred plant " for a large mass of less desirable plants.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

a couple of plants in a beehives 8000 acre range makes no difference at all. they may or may not even notice. as Harley says.


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm not looking to feed my bees. I'm looking for some simple form of entertainment when I sit on the back porch. I'll just put out a boardman feeder with a jar of syrup. I know for a fact they won't overfly that.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Try the Borage either the white or blue will do. I like the white one.
They are heavy feeder so give them lots of room in a very big pot to grow. One plant
can grow to 3x5' with a growing time of about one month plus and will stay flowering for about
2 months if you keep them well water and feed. No bees will ignore them when they bloom. They like
the full sun so keep them out there with plenty of mulch to conserve the water. You can collect the seeds to
replant when they fall on your porch. Plant a few pots in succession 3 weeks apart for plenty of flowers the bees will like.
For your enjoyment mix in the blue with the white to see how pretty they look. You won't be disappointed though. But watch out
for the tiny spikes on the leaves and stalks.


----------



## Dan83 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you. I will definitely try the Borage. That's exactly what I was wanting to know.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

When my small patch of broccoli was in bloom, it had bees. It meets the hardiness requirement because its cold tolerant. Syrup is bad for bees.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I feed syrup to my bees. They like the cane sugar. So I don't see
anything wrong with it. Beekeepers have been using syrup for a long time feeding
their bees especially during a dearth. I only feed them when needed in our summer drought. When the fall flow
is on then I let them bring in the nectar. If I don't feed them then they will die. So I decided to feed.


----------



## Terry C (Sep 6, 2013)

beepro said:


> Try the Borage either the white or blue will do. I like the white one.
> They are heavy feeder so give them lots of room in a very big pot to grow. One plant
> can grow to 3x5' with a growing time of about one month plus and will stay flowering for about
> 2 months if you keep them well water and feed. No bees will ignore them when they bloom. They like
> ...



Cool , I scattered about 150 borage seeds out in the power line easement earlier this week . Also scattered some yellow clover , penstemon , and oriental poppies . We have very little forage here after the spring flow so I've planted with the intent of providing some for later in the summer . I just hope the heavy rains haven't washed all my seed away .


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The Borage are invasive over here. So I am scare to scatter them 
on the open fields here. What do you think?


----------



## BeeRanger (May 21, 2015)

Where I'm from,bees seem to like strawberries.Even though the strawberries don't bloom very long,your get the benefit of fresh strawberries.  Unfortunately strawberries are about done blooming where I'm from. 
[HR][/HR]First year beekeeper. 1 Langstroth, 1 Long-Langstroth. Plant hardiness zone : 6a


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The ever bearing strawberry should be blooming until frost.
But the spring bearing should give you some strong sturdy plants.
I will try some ever bearing next year to complement the spring plants to see how they do.


----------

